# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  ATMEGA328 UNO V3.0 R3 Board for Arduino $6.99 with Free  Shipping

## 3dsoon

ICStation ATMEGA328 UNO V3.0 R3 Board without USB Cable $6.99
200pcs ONLY


Check the details here: http://www.icstation.com/newsletter/...oard_5040.html

----------


## richardphat

Too good to be true... How do you even make profit when the 328 chip alone cost 5-6$?
Is this a leftover selling?

----------


## 3dsoon

> Too good to be true... How do you even make profit when the 328 chip alone cost 5-6$?
> Is this a leftover selling?


It's our own-developed board. We'd like more fans or hobbyist to have a try on our products and service. Not a leftover.

----------


## richardphat

I see you have the mega2560 for a good price, they are free shipping too? I might order couple of them if I can hook someone with cc.

----------


## Geoff

> ICStation ATMEGA328 UNO V3.0 R3 Board without USB Cable $6.99
> 200pcs ONLY
> 
> 
> Check the details here: http://www.icstation.com/newsletter/...oard_5040.html


Nice price! have a tonne already tho sorry... 

If you can get me Mega2560's for less than $13 I'll take those! banggood has those on special

----------


## curious aardvark

what does it do ?

----------


## richardphat

It's a user friendly microcontroller, basically every 3d printer use one to read/execute commands.

----------


## Geoff

> what does it do ?


I run my machines on the AT Mega2560 + a 1.4 Ramps board. 

You can buy both for about $30 now, including drivers... so yeah it's a very cheap option to buy the essential brain of your 3D printer. The Ramps board fits on top of the AT mega 

You download the marlin or similar firmware, flash the AT mega chip with it, and then it's a matter of tweaking the code for your printer and RAMPs / endstops, limits etc. 

example

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mega-2560...item1e839b5b06

----------


## richardphat

Meanwhile the legit 2560 version from arduino cost 55$+US, the non legit version works just as fine and cost 1/4 of the price.

----------


## Geoff

> Meanwhile the legit 2560 version from arduino cost 55$+US, the non legit version works just as fine and cost 1/4 of the price.


And they often don't have stock of the USB only boards, which you need as you can't fit a RAMPS on a mega2560 with an ethernet port on it.

----------

